# What's Your Age Again?



## Trip (Oct 1, 2001)

How old are all of you hooligans?


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 1, 2001)

24.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 1, 2001)

will be 21 in december


----------



## iPenguin (Oct 1, 2001)

14... 15 in November...

Am I too young to be a Mac geek??


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Oct 1, 2001)

19 ... 20 in Feb.


----------



## macavenger (Oct 1, 2001)

19...20 on the 27th!!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 1, 2001)

22...I think.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 1, 2001)

16


----------



## screamingFit (Oct 3, 2001)

I'll be 29 on Halloween. 



 

Almost  time to grow up...

-s'fit


----------



## scott (Oct 3, 2001)

25


----------



## Iuis (Oct 3, 2001)

I could be the grand father of most all of you..BUT I am a pee cee virgin!!! can you all beat that?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 3, 2001)

I lost my (pc) virginity at the age of 11


----------



## dani++ (Oct 4, 2001)

26!!!


----------



## tony (Oct 4, 2001)

42!


----------



## RacerX (Oct 5, 2001)

33


----------



## twyg (Oct 5, 2001)

22, 23 in Dec...


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 5, 2001)

14, 15 on november 27th. I've been using Macs since I was 4


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 6, 2001)

lol damn priviledged people 
I grew up with my grandparents in a greek village, computers were too expensive and they could not get me one (especially not a mac)... I was so damn envious of a few of my friends with amstrad CPCs and Amiga 500's and 1200's as well as a few with ataris  ....

Maybe that's why I want to be ahead of everyone now...should I seek counseling ? 


Admiral


----------



## Dradts (Oct 17, 2001)

21


----------



## sao (Oct 17, 2001)

53


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 17, 2001)

24

I'll be 25 on....Sept 30, next year! Heh, had to do it


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 17, 2001)

26  now


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2001)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *will be 21 in december *



Me too!!


----------



## scott (Oct 18, 2001)

Soapvox, how dare you not share a birthday with me too.


Bad kitty. (That is a cat on the Radiohead cover, isn't it?)


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 18, 2001)

Actually it  is a minotaur, long story,  maybe  when  I am  not so busy I will create  a Radiohead thread and explain the lineage of the last three radiohead albums (they are  one long story)


----------



## Jadey (Oct 18, 2001)

twenty six. Check the calendar: http://www.macosx.com/calendar.php?s=  to track my b-day and send me pressies  

BTW: radiohead is awesome


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

Making a list of what you people want for presents 
What do you want ?


----------



## o2x (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm only 27


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 19, 2001)

More Time


----------



## scott (Oct 19, 2001)

I want more time too.

And a new 'puter.


----------



## macavenger (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Making a list of what you people want for presents
> What do you want ?  *



I'll be 20 in eight days! how bout a Laptop? OK, I'd settle for a printer that works with OS X... Please?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

its going to be in your (e)mail lol 
I wish I had the $$$ to buy you all gifts  ... oh to be bill gates (just the money part, I dont wanna be associated with other aspects )


----------



## callieX (Oct 19, 2001)

51

My first computer C64 then a Mac+


----------

